
DigiTimes Says Apple AR Glasses Have Reportedly Been 'Terminated' – MacRumors - jackalo
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/07/11/apple-ar-glasses-reportedly-terminated-digitimes/
======
Analemma_
This isn't really surprising. Until we get some kind of advanced GAI that has
flawless object recognition, there just aren't really any consumer use cases
for AR beyond a couple games and momentary gimmicks. That's why Microsoft
completely pivoted HoloLens to be a business tool despite initially promising
all kinds of consumer applications, and Apple presumably came to the same
conclusion and realized there's no customer experience in AR worth offering
right now.

------
atonse
Is this related to Jony Ive's departure?

A lot of the leaks stated that a big part of why the watch existed is because
Jony wanted to make one.

So was the big part of the glasses because Jony wanted to design glasses? (I
can see the appeal of wanting to design glasses that are functional and
fashionable, quite a challenge).

------
pacifiedcitizen
Regardless of if and when they are released, there is no way in hell that
Apple has ditched on-face augmented reality. Inevitably the platform's goal is
to get as close as possible to the user's raw attention stream (what the eyes
are up to)...

Man, Jony sure got everyone all shook.

